# Its the "Name The Game" er... game!



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Sorry if this has been done before and has died, i did a quick search and nothing really popped up.

Post a screen shot of a video game - preferably not the title screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - and then others will guess. The person that gets it right will post another game screen.  So if you guess and get it right, post a pic and check back to let us know if anyone is correct on your screenshot!

(if its tough, clues are allowed, i.e. systems, creators, etc etc.)

To start things off:


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Good idea WildWon.  I hope it takes off.  Plus, it should be pretty easy to make your own screen caps. 

For the first one, I'm going to have to guess:

The Adventures of Bayou Billy - NES

I like how you made it look like Double Dragon though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit]There's at least one other thread like this:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82026


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Correct!

*Score Board*

Szyslak 1


We can kill this one if you'd like, that thread died over a month ago, we can res that.  Depends on what people want.  Post another one here if you want to keep this going lol.

(or if anyone wants to lock this as well, i'll take that as a "don't flood with a double topic!" sign lol)


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Eh, might as well give it a try.  It will either catch on or not, you know?

Quick version:


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

I have no idea...What system was it on?


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Nintendo


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Is that Faxanadu?

(isn't that where your Avy comes from as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Is that Faxanadu?
> 
> (isn't that where your Avy comes from as well?
> 
> ...


Indeed it is.  Only screens I had at my disposal at the moment.  I was actually going to make a sig out of that someday.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score Board*

WildWon 1
Szyslak 1


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Heeeeere's WildWon


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Heeeeere's WildWon


Crash 'n the Boys: Street Challenge for NES


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Hellz yea it is!

Score Board

WildWon 1
Szyslak 1
Raulpica 1

Welcome to the game


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hellz yea it is!
> 
> Score Board
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm an avid NES retrogamer


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)




----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

>


Catrap


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

aww, dammit, i guess it was too easy for you


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

I like this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we go:


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

i know i played this game on the gameboy colour or my mobile phone, can't remember the name.

edit: Nebulus Frog Tower


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

Gah! I wont be getting a shot until someone uses a more GBC/GBA game :sweat:


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Gah! I wont be getting a shot until someone uses a more GBC/GBA game :sweat:




lol not a chance, it would be too easy then.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

Um, uh...Return of the Ninja? *winces as she knows its wrong*...


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

nope


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden (1?)


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ninja Gaiden (1?)



nope, but very close.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2008)

Shadow Warriors?


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

nope, i will leave a clue, it's on a nintendo console.


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I saw a thread like this before...  Oh well, it's testing.


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i know i played this game on the gameboy colour or my mobile phone, can't remember the name.
> 
> edit: Nebulus Frog Tower


Was called Nebulus on Amiga and Tower Toppler on the Atari.

But the correct NES name was Castelian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, you can count the answer as correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new game is Ninja Gaiden Trilogy for SNES?


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes correct, i knew you would get the right answer


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yes correct, i knew you would get the right answer


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next one! A bit of monochrome, this time


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some sort of Final Fantasy Game? Final Fantasy Legends?


----------



## raulpica (May 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very close... Just be more specific


----------



## deathfisaro (May 17, 2008)

It has good graphics, so I guess Final Fantasy Legends 3.


----------



## raulpica (May 17, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> It has good graphics, so I guess Final Fantasy Legends 3.


Right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone please post another game? Thanks


----------



## deathfisaro (May 17, 2008)

I'll be gone for entire day (going to see rodeo) so someone else can post a pic.


----------



## wilddenim (May 19, 2008)

A very ugly game.


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2008)

Yay something new. It seems something for the Saturn or the PSX...

Can't recognize it, sadly


----------



## wilddenim (May 19, 2008)

Its for PSX


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Its for PSX


Uhhh... Blasto? *wild guess*


----------



## wilddenim (May 19, 2008)

Right first letter but wrong word.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 19, 2008)

BUBSY 3D ! IT'S 3D!


----------



## wilddenim (May 19, 2008)

Bingo!!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 19, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

>


Thats Pokemon Diamond or something?


----------



## Ferrariman (May 19, 2008)

diamond/Keitai Denjuu Telefang


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 19, 2008)

Alright, I guess I'm next try this. Its probably easy though.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

Kid Icarus


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 19, 2008)

^ You got it. Told you it was easy.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Post a new pic Bob Evil.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Atic Atac?


----------



## henkp (May 20, 2008)

It's not atic atac, I get the feeling I'm too young to participate in this thread though...
The game looks like an early version of Crystal Caves, one of my first games ever played. I know it isn't that, but it surely IS a miner-game with the same principle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




System anybody?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Atic Atac?




Nope ... you are on the right lines though ...


As for system ... it was on a few ... but the Sinclair Spectrum was it's spiritual home ...


EDIT : ... and no, it is no kind of miner game ... it's a platformer ...


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Thats not an early version of

Spelunker

is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Thats not an early version of
> 
> Spelunker
> 
> is it?




Nope ... the people who made this, made some rare games, indeed ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The name is on the tip of my tongue, I think I'm gonna have to cheat and Google it.  Before I do though I'll make a wild guess and say Spellbound? Edit : Just remembered that's an Infocom game, damnit.

Double edit : Underwurlde!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Before I do though I'll make a wild guess and say Spellbound? Edit : Just remembered that's an Infocom game, damnit.
> 
> Double edit : Underwurlde!




Underwurlde is correct!   (p.s. Spellbound was also the name of a Mastertronic Magic Knight game, too


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, that could be where I got Spellbound from.  Mastertronic, sigh, them was the days.  99p games, FULL PRICE!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Zork


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zork 2?

(ps, that just brought memories flooding back of the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy game.  I need to find that online again.

Fucking Babelfish.
(use junk mail. use robe, yadda yadda... FINALLY got that fucking thing in my ear.)
lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Zork
> 
> Correct good sir!
> 
> ...



I should sue Infocom for stealing so much of my boody time with their damned adventure games!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

On atari system? The style look very familiar...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> On atari system? The style look very familiar...



Not Atari ... Ocean's away, in fact ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Head Over Heels?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Head Over Heels?




Car Wrecked!


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

bastard... was about to post that! *humph*

Oh well, the best man(woman for me) win


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

I used to love all those isometric puzzle games on the Spectrun, the ports to the other machines at the time never quite captured the gameplay for some reason.  Loved Batman.








			
				wilddenim said:
			
		

> bastard... was about to post that! *humph*
> 
> Oh well, the best man(woman for me) win



Sorry about that! lol Seeing as you're a woman though you can cyber-spank me if you want!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Dungeon Master


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Dungeon Master



Damn that was fast!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

The original Shenmue, Tir Na Nog?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Wow. I started this thread up, and i don't know half these older games.  There are some generics i know from old school systems, but wow.  Really though, it was Nes and since that i know.

But with that said, good play guys! I'm learning a lot


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Wow. I started this thread up, and i don't know half these older games.  There are some generics i know from old school systems, but wow.  Really though, it was Nes and since that i know.
> 
> But with that said, good play guys! I'm learning a lot



We're old!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The original Shenmue, Tir Na Nog?



Correct!


And yes, we are old lol


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

lol old? I'm old, you cats are ANCIENT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its funny really, because if i'd be the same age as you kids, i'd know the exact same games. I swear i was born 10-20 years too late.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 21, 2008)

Damn.. I know nothing about 80's computer games :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Battle Chess ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Close, but it's not a chess game in the traditional sense.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Archon : The Light & The Dark


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

That's the one! I was well addicted to it on the C64.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

I really had to rummage through my brain, once I realised that I had the game in the pic lol

Here's the next one ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

Give us late 90s games for us younger kids!


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

>



at least give us an NES game
lol my retro gaming knowledge ends there xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

lol, these are the classics though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that shot from somewhere, now I'm gonna have to wrack my brain!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

The NES was released in Europe, the same year that this game came out on the Commodore 64 and Spectrum ...

It's not my fault I'm older than you, and that I have been playing games for 30 years ...


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> at least give us an NES game
> lol my retro gaming knowledge ends there xD



lol ditto, i'm waiting for Bob to be all:
GUESS THIS GAME!






And dave would be all:
OMGz!!! Thats a cave drawing from bla bla bla.

Then Dave would post up a pic of an abacus, and bob would guess it right, then bob would post a pic of a guy pushing a hoop with a stick down a dirt road, and dave would get it right, along with location.

HAH i just busted on both of them being old.

Win.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, just keep it up, and you wont get to be as old as us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, as a concession to the whingey kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if I get to post another one, it will be from the 90s ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Yeah, just keep it up, and you wont get to be as old as us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just post another one, I don't think I'm gonna get it.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

lol okay ... it was Enigma Force ...

Here's a more recent game ...


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Yeah, just keep it up, and you wont get to be as old as us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe i just think its hilarious that theres really NOT that much difference in our age.  But i can still play the young buck bustin on the old fart.

Ah, the wonders of the internets.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay, as a concession to the whingey kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGYAY!111


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Stop with the disruptive posting, you already bumped the new pic back ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

whingey kids!?

*cough*fightinggrandadswithcanes*cough*


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Mechwarrior?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Mechwarrior?



No, but close ... you'd have to be mad, to play this game ...


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Madcat?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Madcat?




Nope ...


----------



## raulpica (May 21, 2008)

It's M.A.D.?


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

er.. sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Bob Evil said:
			
		

>







why do i suck at life?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It's M.A.D.?



Nyet, comrade ...


----------



## tomaz77 (May 21, 2008)

crazzy ivan


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

tomaz77 said:
			
		

> crazzy ivan




Korrekt!


----------



## tomaz77 (May 21, 2008)

yay! i too am one of "golden oldies"


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

tomaz77 said:
			
		

> yay! i too am one of "golden oldies"



Yup! And its also time for you to post your own screenshot


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

Make it a 90s game for us whiney kids


----------



## tomaz77 (May 21, 2008)

sorry, got kind of busy, so I must forfeit. Really sorry


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Don't worry, i'll post it


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Don't worry, i'll post it



Master Hand attacks ?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Nizzz-ope!

Please try again.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Nizzz-ope!
> 
> Please try again.



i wasn't even trying xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Don't worry, i'll post it



Some crappy generic vertical scrolling shoot em ups with shiny shiny graphics for the kids? With some generic name?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Close, but no!

Oddly enough, its a very fun game i've been playing recently. On my DS, via an emulator.
Very addicting, and it has a very fun variant on the standart Sh'mup style play.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

sigh... It wouldn't be Captain Tomaday would it?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Haha thats it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

hmmmm Magical Drop?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Nope, made roughly the same year though.


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

Puyo Puyo for the nintendo 64 (i forget which version)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> Puyo Puyo for the nintendo 64 (i forget which version)



It's actually Puyo Puyo Sun for the Sega Saturn but you're close enough as you're thinking of Puyo Puyo Sun 64.


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

so do i post a screen shot now?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> so do i post a screen shot now?



Yes


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

this is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Super Tennis? (for the snes?)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Super Tennis on the SNES


----------



## Dingler (May 21, 2008)

Super Tennis for SNES

EDIT - Evil Bob needs to give his F5-key a rest, not to mention WildWon ^^


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

lol damn too easy i guess.  =P. good job!

i guess everyone loved that game like i do haha


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

No ... you linked the image directly from the site, and the image contained the name lol


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> No ... you linked the image directly from the site, and the image contained the name lol



ooohh lol.

woops my bad.

it seems like WildWon knew it anyhoo.  =/


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Unchi: i drag images to my desktop, hit up Tinypic.com and just upload em there. Its quick and painless


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

bloodstorm?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Coors-Mech'd!


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Coors-Mech'd!



lol does that mean i got it right?  hahah

if so, i am at work so i can't really dl pics...  so someone can take over for me =P


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

OKay, I'll upload pic...


----------



## xcalibur (May 21, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> OKay, I'll upload pic...



OMG thats such a massive blast from the past. I LOVED THIS GAME. IIRC this was also on the ps1 demo disc...
If only I could remember the name... :S


----------



## Dingler (May 21, 2008)

OH SHI-
It was something with evil pigs...was is Tomba or Tombi?


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

Glad someone else also loved this game! I REALLY LOVED this game!

Dingler - Damn! Thought it'd take you guys a while! You got it!


----------



## Dingler (May 21, 2008)

Srysly, that game fucking ruled *downloads PSx emulator*

This next one is probably easy for alot in here (especially once the main char is identified), but it's still one of my dearest childhood memories although the quality of this title was questionable


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

lmao Waynes World for the SNES?


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

Working PSx existed!? Awesome - googling!

That game look familiar... 

Wayne's World?


----------



## Dingler (May 21, 2008)

TrollyMcDave - You got it...Did the "No stairway"-signs give it away?


----------



## wilddenim (May 21, 2008)

Dammit!! Same minute.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cap gave it away for me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> TrollyMcDave - You got it...Did the "No stairway"-signs give it away?



Nope, I actually recognized it from playing it years ago.  Crap game, great samples1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Ikari Warriors?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Ikari Warriors?



Nope, it's not a very good pic as it's a bit dark.  It's a platformer.


----------



## Apex (May 21, 2008)

A little more recent.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Apexx, what are you doing?

It's still Dave's turn ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Apexx said:
			
		

> A little more recent.



Did I miss you getting the answer right or something?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A little more recent.
> 
> QUOTEDid I miss you getting the answer right or something?




No, he just jumped in ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Here's an easy hint, you'd have to fight your way through a Blizzard to find this game.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

I wish i would have checked immediately after you posted. I love that game with all my thumbs.

Its Blackthorn.

The most badass thing is facing right, hitting the left shot button, and watching him Robocop kill a slave hanging by shackles.

Hmm... Must play that one tonight.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I wish i would have checked immediately after you posted. I love that game with all my thumbs.
> 
> Its Blackthorn.
> 
> ...



You da man! It's an awesome game ain't it! I haven't tried the GBA remake yet.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

EDIT: Wow, i didn't realize Blackthorn was out on GBA! I'm gonna hafta snag that tonight!


----------



## m-dog (May 21, 2008)

micro machines


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Nope! Another top down racer lol

There's only... what... 39879871 more to guess, right?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Racing Destruction Set ?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Nopers!

I'll post a clue after another guess, or if noone replies, i'll toss one or two out there


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

It's Rock and Roll Racing!


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

RC Pro-Am?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's Rock and Roll Racing!



THERE it is!

heh, i had a theme going from Blackthorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aight i'm out for a while


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Jax (May 21, 2008)

Panzer Dragoon Saga


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Panzer Dragoon Saga



Got it in one!


----------



## Jax (May 21, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Abes Odyssey?


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

Neverwhere?


----------



## Jax (May 21, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 22, 2008)

neverhood!

matriculated's answer helped me on this one


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> neverhood!
> 
> matriculated's answer helped me on this one



It's *The* Neverhood, but I accept you answer.

Your turn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it, what system is it on? I wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's for the PC. It's one of the best and funniest point-and-click adventure game I ever played!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neverhood


----------



## henkp (May 22, 2008)

Most of the oldies I don't recognise, but the neverhood i remembered from the boxshot-in-clay-style alone


----------



## wilddenim (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone post new picture to restart this thread? Please and keep it 90s!


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

Here, enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This one's a bit difficult... as it's a really rare game...






It's from the 90s


----------



## wilddenim (May 22, 2008)

Invisible Knight?


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Invisible Knight?


No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A huge hint is the main character


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)

Cheetah Men 2


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Cheetah Men 2


You're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone please post the next pic


----------



## Dingler (May 22, 2008)

An everlasting classic


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)

Alley Cat


----------



## Dingler (May 22, 2008)

Correct - I need to come up with tougher ones...


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's supposed to be the one who gets the answer right posts the next pic.


----------



## wilddenim (May 22, 2008)

Quake?


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 22, 2008)

Prey?


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Prey?



Correct!


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I wish i would have checked immediately after you posted. I love that game with all my thumbs.
> 
> Its Blackthorn.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my old sig...

Game time:


----------



## wilddenim (May 22, 2008)

Ermmm Donkey Kong?


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in this topic, it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the game... T&C II: Thrilla's Safari?

edit: typo


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Not in this topic, it seems



Yes, in this topic too I'm afraid.  The rules aren't that hard to follow.


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was just referring that since the beginning of this topic everyone's posting images, not only the one who guesses the game right.


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the upside, it seems like its only been two. Any they've been straightened out all proper like.  (we really need an emoticon with a smiley cracking a whip)


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh... okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll surely follow the rules, next time.

Now let's go back to the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for Mr. Noid to say if I was correct...


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Correct!


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now... next game:






One of my favourite games.


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not one of the Bard's Tale games, is it?
(never played them, been told i need to heh)


----------



## matriculated (May 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Mr. Noid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultima 6 - the first Ultima not programmed and not available for the Apple II.


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, and my compliments for your knowledge to you, good sir


----------



## matriculated (May 22, 2008)

Here's another oldie:


----------



## B-Blue (May 22, 2008)

The goonies?


----------



## psycoblaster (May 23, 2008)

OMG my turn got skipped


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

Just take your go now and ignore the rabble rousers!


----------



## Jax (May 24, 2008)

Since no one posted anything, I'll continue the game:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 24, 2008)

hmmm ... looks like one of the Leisure Suit Larry series ...


----------



## Jax (May 25, 2008)

mmmmmmmyeeeeeeeeeeeesssss?


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)

Leisure Suit Larry: Love for Sail


Thanks Bob and Wiki


----------



## Jax (May 25, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Leisure Suit Larry: Love for Sail
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob and Wiki



Correct!

Your turn.


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2008)

Jinxter?


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)

Damn, that was fast. 

Nearly but I'll give it to you - Jinx.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2008)

Cheers, I knew it was something like that!


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 26, 2008)

Gradius?..


----------



## Vater Unser (May 26, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Gradius?..


Sorry, but that's so not Gradius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Super Strike Gunner, maybe?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Close. Right series of games.


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 26, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Mr. Noid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so. I've only played III, Galaxies, and V. 
That boss looked  familiar though. -
Boss


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're really close with that picture.  It's from the Gradius/Nemesis series of games.


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

Space Megaforce?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Nope sorry.  It was originally an arcade game that was ported to the NES, Sega Saturn and PSX.


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nope sorry.  It was originally an arcade game that was ported to the NES, Sega Saturn and PSX.




DoDonPachi!111


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  It's by Konami and it's part of the Gradius series of games.


----------



## silverspoon (May 26, 2008)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

silverspoon said:
			
		

> It's Battle Garegga.



Nope.


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's NOT Parodius yeah?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not Parodius.  It's an offical Gradius series game.  There are actually 2 names I'll accept for this game.


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

Salamander!!1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Salamander!!1



Correct!


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

FUCKING WEWT!!!


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

The only thing i could think of... lol


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Last Battle aka Fist of the North Star


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Last Battle aka Fist of the North Star



yup =)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)




----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2008)

Hint?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Hint?



I'm not giving a hint when it's been up less than an hour ...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Clue : Frankly, you'd be nuts to think that this was more than the sum of it's parts ...


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2008)

huh . . . WHAT?


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

>


The Adventures of Dr. Franken?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct!


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Correct!


Good. Here's next:






It's probably too easy... But still I felt like posting this


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2008)

Mother 1? (Earthbound 0?)


----------



## raulpica (May 27, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Mother 1? (Earthbound 0?)


Correct!

We can go on now


----------



## B-Blue (May 28, 2008)

I don't think he'll post anything so I will. . .


----------



## silverspoon (May 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 3, 2008)

So there's no time limit?


----------



## Kramzy (Jun 3, 2008)

An Old Atari Game


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2008)

Raiders of the Lost Ark



Spoiler



Next time, don't leave the name of the game on the image file


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2008)

Bahamut Lagoon?


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Bahamut Lagoon?



Yup!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 4, 2008)

Bahamut Lagoon is one of my favourite RPGs, so glad it got a fan translaton! So as BL is one of my favourite games I thought I'd post another one!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 7, 2008)

Alien Breed on Amiga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Old-school Team17 games FTW!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2008)

Correct! Top class game!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2008)

Next... a classic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm thinking Renegade but I'm not sure that's right.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Renegade but I'm not sure that's right.


Renegade is strictly related to this game


----------



## matriculated (Jun 8, 2008)

C',mon guys! It's River City Ransom!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> C',mon guys! It's River City Ransom!


Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the most fun games back on the NES


----------



## matriculated (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, this is a 3D EGA game.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 8, 2008)

The Catacomb Abyss. It's in the screenshot ffs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id Software FTW.
Since it's pretty obvious:





I used to love this game when I was little.


----------



## matriculated (Jun 8, 2008)

/smacks head


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 13, 2008)

1st freddi fish
Edit: verified: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddi_Fish / Freddi Fish 1: The Case of the Missing Kelp Seeds (PC, Macintosh) (1994).
---
Noid's turn


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Pepsiman?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 14, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Pepsiman?


Correct!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2008)

Nooooo, how could I miss Pepsiman's entry!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of the best games on the PSX! Jokes aside, it was really fun


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

A bomberman game on the Gameboy color that i can't remember


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 14, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

>



Bomberman Max?


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

whoops


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

pocket bomberman! lol


----------



## Chopders (Jun 14, 2008)

It's Bomberman GBC


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Wtf science cheated!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jacob says:
> Hey, do you know what game this is from?
> Jacob says:
> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/3852/dontcheatjh8.gif
> ...


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

OH MY GOD!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jacob says: (9:18:37 AM)
> thats a good song
> Jacob says: (9:19:04 AM)
> i totally just guessed right in the name game thread
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Wtf science cheated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lollerskate


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

I didn't cheat here is my proof I own the damn game!






Eww what a bad pic of me


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

It's shopped! Look everythings backwards!


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

Photobooth!


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

_Somebody_ post a new screenshot.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

Just a sec...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

WARNING: IT's NOT WHAT YOU THINK. (I THINK)


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

GH?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

GH2?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GH2?


Nope
Hint, Freeware


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 15, 2008)

Frets on Fire with a awesome skin I NEED?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Frets on Fire with a awesome skin I NEED?


Warmer. it's not FoF

WHAT?! WHAT!?
Hint: Kotaku "killed" the first one


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

Guitar Zero


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Guitar Zero


Very, Very close. read above hint and guess


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

idk, Guitar Zero 2 ?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

hint #1:


----------



## science (Jun 15, 2008)

WTF guys skipped me


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Street Fighter 2010


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2008)

Seeing that the last game killed the game (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), here's a new one:






It's easy... and for DOS


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 30, 2008)

Ultima VII?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Ultima VII?


Correct!

And btw, Happy Birthday for yesterday


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 1, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Mr. Noid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's an easier one, I hate when this thread stalls out.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Halo 2


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 1, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

One of my favorite games.


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread


I saw that bumper!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it a rpg or rts....

I know a rts that looks a bit like it... but i cant remember the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It had fire shooting dwarves XD


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a rpg and it was made 1999.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 9, 2008)

Might and Magic VII


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Might and Magic VII


It's actually Might and Magic VII - For Blood and Honor, but Might and Magic VII is enough.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> It's actually Might and Magic VII - For Blood and Honor, but Might and Magic VII is enough.


I actually wrote that, then I shortened it.
Next:


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 12, 2008)

pic added...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 12, 2008)

Sk8?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 12, 2008)

nope. Be careful not to _destroy_ stuff in that game.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 12, 2008)

Thrasher: Skate and Destroy


----------



## Gore (Jul 12, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Thrasher: Skate and Destroy


I can confirm that's right...
I used to have an underground playstation demo disk with a little demo of this game and a buncha others
i forgot the name even though i knew it when i saw the pic... but then when i saw the name posted yeah, that's it.

yeah.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 12, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll accept either name.


----------

